# need help to change my way of thinking



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a concert to go to on Saturday night. While I'm looking forward to going, I have a voice in the back of my head giving me all those negatives thoughts like, "uh oh, it's gonna be a bad stomach day" and "what happens if......" I've had a good week with my stomach but ever since yesterday, it's starting to act up and I know it's from the thoughts coming from the back of my head. I really want to go b/c I enjoyed them once before, but you could tell me the concert was cancelled and I wouldn't be disappointed. I'd be almost relieved. Does anyone have any advice on how to stop this line of thinking? It's driving me crazy and I'm afraid that some day I'll never want to leave my house and I don't want to live that way. HELP!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This was very much my way of thinking too - if something was cancelled, I was glad, but if it wasn't and I opted not to attend for fear of the D. then I was mad at myself, and i missed out on lots of stuff - actually 20 years of missing out on stuff. Sometimes I would attend, and many times spent part of the outing in the bathroom - sometimes not.I broke this mind/gut fear with hypno - you can read my links below. After 20 + years in IBS hell, it was the only thing that helped this constant fear.But in the meantime, I would say, load up on Imodium, get lots of sleep the day before the concert, and ask yourself what is the worst that could happen and how would you handle it. Usually, nothing really happens and if it does you get through it. Take all the precautions you need, and just tell yourself you are the boss! Not IBS!Good luck... let us know how the concert is!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I feel the same when I have to go to somehting. I really want to go, then I get to thinking and usually end up canceling. I hate this IBS ####. Takes over our while life.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Me to, before ibs i went every where on my own, now i wait till my husband is off from work and go out with him, even food shopping!I get angry at my self for letting ibs take over, i want to go out and get some christmas presents, its only a short ride on the train, but the what ifs start and thats the end of any thought of going out


----------

